# crear un transformador con toma cental



## Andres-manuel (Abr 18, 2008)

hola! nesecito un transformadorr con toma central de 24vol (12-0-12) que me pueda entragar unos 5 amperios, yo tengo 2 transformadores monofasicos de 12 vol, 4amp cada uno.

mi pregunta ya se la inmaginaran! quiero saber si existe alguna forma de conectar los dos transformadores monofasico, para que me haga la funcion del trandformados con toma central.

gracias de antemano!


----------



## santiago (Abr 18, 2008)

si son identicos uni el negativo de salida de uno con el positivo de salida del otro osea en serie las puntas libres te tendrian que entregar 24 volts 
para 12 simetricos el punto medio es la union de los transformadores
salu2


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 19, 2008)

Faltó aclarar que seran siempre 4A, nunca 5A.


----------



## Andres-manuel (May 7, 2008)

que pasaria si conecto este transformador de 4A a una carga que consume 5A? supongamos que la carga funcione bien con esta corriente! se dañara el transformador!""?

gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 7, 2008)

Si excedes la corriente que puede suministrar el transformador pasaran varias cosas

1) Muy posiblemente la tension de salida baje
2) Seguramente la forma de onda de salida se deforme
3) Seguramente se caliente mas de lo debido
4) Tal vez se queme por sobrecalentamiento

Conectalo y verifica que no se sobrecaliente.
Si puedes mantener la mano sobre el transformador no habra peligro.
Si no puedes mantener la mano a la larga se quemara.


----------



## Eduardo (May 7, 2008)

Andres-manuel dijo:
			
		

> que pasaria si conecto este transformador de 4A a una carga que consume 5A? supongamos que la carga funcione bien con esta corriente! se dañara el transformador!""?


Porque se hacen este tipo de preguntas solamente en el ambito de la electronica?

Porque en el ambito de la mecanica nadie pregunta: Si esta estructura esta hecha para soportar hasta 2000kg... Se rompera si la cargo con 3000kg?

Porque en el ambito de la computacion nadie pregunta: Si tengo un disco de 160GB... Que pasa si le quiero cargar 200GB?


----------



## Nilfred (May 8, 2008)

Esta plagado el foro de preguntas que entran en la categoría "Over Unity"
Faltaría una regla que reze: "Over Unity -> A moderación"


----------



## Andres-manuel (May 11, 2008)

_Eduardo_  dijo:
			
		

> Porque se hacen este tipo de preguntas solamente en el ambito de la electronica?



sera por que es un foro de electronica?  




			
				Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Esta plagado el foro de preguntas que entran en la categoría "Over Unity"



no hay preguntas tontas!, pero si hay tontos que no preguntan!


----------



## Eduardo (May 11, 2008)

Andres-manuel dijo:
			
		

> _Eduardo_  dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Te dejan un renglon en blanco y ya te perdiste.


----------



## asherar (May 11, 2008)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> ...
> Porque en el ambito de la mecanica nadie pregunta: Si esta estructura esta hecha para soportar hasta 2000kg... Se rompera si la cargo con 3000kg?
> ...



Por lo que me han dicho muchos ingenieros preguntan eso. 
En ingeniería civil algunas estructuras se calculan con un exceso de resistencia que 
puede tolerar el doble de la máxima carga esperada. 
Me lo dijo una amiga que es arquitecta. 
Yo no manejo el tema.


----------



## gaston sj (May 11, 2008)

jaja me ase con el ultimo se las puso a todos pero 
lamentablemente nada qe ver con  la electronica


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 11, 2008)

Con transformadores comerciales normales, lejos de poder sobrecargarlos, tenes que cuidarte de no llegar a los W que dicen poseer porque no son reales.

Suponte uno de 30+30 6 amp, bien fabricado (hecho por mi) me sale $90 pero sobredimensionado y a prueba de balas. En cambio un transformador de las mismas caracteristicas comprado (en casas de repuestos), me puede salir la misma plata, pero estan lejos del  rendimiento de los mios.

Lo que queiro decir es que un transformador bien fabricado va a soportar como un 30% mas del valor nominal para el cual lo hiciste, mientras que uno fabricado en serie, dificilmente llegue al 100% del valor nominal, sin calentar en exeso.

Por ende mi consejo es nunca sobrecargar ( un 10% 0 15%) un transformador, a no ser que sepas muy bien, que es un transformador de buena calidad. Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (May 11, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> .....Por lo que me han dicho muchos ingenieros preguntan eso.
> En ingeniería civil algunas estructuras se calculan con un exceso de resistencia que
> puede tolerar el doble de la máxima carga esperada.


Siii Alejandro, todos los elementos tienen un coeficiente de seguridad generoso, y ademas se redondea siempre para arriba.  De cualquier forma, para que la estructura no se venga abajo influyen factores que no aparecen durante el diseño, como calidad de las soldaduras (si es soldada), fatiga de los materiales, cargas pesadas mal aplicadas...
La lista es larga y depende de cada estructura, pero lo que no tiene vueltas es que si una estructura esta calculada para determinadas condiciones (coeficientes de seguridad incluidos), *se sabe* que aguanta mas, pero es incierto *cuanto*, por lo que *no debe* cargarse mas.




> Me lo dijo una amiga que es arquitecta.
> Yo no manejo el tema.


No te hagas problema, los arquitectos tampoco.
Un arquitecto escucha la palabra 'calculo' y se asusta mas que piquetero viendo una pala.


Y a que te pasa?... el chiste ya era malo, hacia falta arruinarlo mas preguntando "Y esto por que?"...


----------



## hectitor (May 12, 2008)

saludos y mi pregunta  como seria el circuito para un transformador.  1:a1 con punto medio en la entrada
y 4 devanados en el cecundario
entran12v salen 12v :idea


----------



## hectitor (May 16, 2008)

lo que pretendo es hacer un transformador 12+12 en primario para por medio de exitacion a tirra le conecto vcc  en la toma media y al conecter negativos alternados tengo una salida 12 v 1kh en los cuatro devanados secundarios 0.1mA , (por medio de un circuito exitador) eso es lo que intento  no quiero molestar sepan disculpar pero de alguna forma se aprende espero alguien me de una mano


----------



## Nilfred (May 16, 2008)

Por lo que entendí vas a tener que iniciar otro hilo porque nada tiene que ver lo que estas preguntando con lo que se discute acá.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 17, 2008)

un transformador 12+12 en primario : para un inversor comun, tendria que ser 9,3 + 9,3 por una relacion de voltaje en los transistores. Hasta ahi vamos bien.

tengo una salida 12 v 1kh en los cuatro devanados: Si estas hablando de 1kw/h, tambien estas hablando de un inversor de 80Amp ( demaciado teniendo en cuenta que una bateria comun te entrega unos 65 amp/h. Lo que vas a encontrar en la red no pasan los 200w, y ya vas a tener problemas, con la seccion de los conductores, pistas, disipacion de calor.Etc.

devanados secundarios 0.1mA , (por medio de un circuito exitador) ahora estas hablando de 1w. 

Organice las ideas amigo. Saludos


----------



## hectitor (May 18, 2008)

me esplique mal lo que queria hera una fuente tipo conmutada y un (kh)perdon  es 1KHz 1000Hz se alimenta con otra fuente de12v 1A 50Hz  cc. de la cual el + va al punto medio y sus megativos van a tierra por 2MOFs exitado por un cd4093 y esto me daria o me deveria dar 12v en sus 4 secundarios .
no quiero molestar a nadie soy malo esplicandome

le cuento que el traf ya lo tengo despues de algunos intentos fallidos , un progrma de esos para transformador me dio la alternativa de hasta 10 devanados,  tengo 11.4v en cada salida pero no se como podria medir esa frecuencia .   saludo karapalida  y si me tiras algunas sugerencias para mejorarlo  con guto


----------



## jorgety (Dic 19, 2009)

santiago dijo:


> si son identicos uni el negativo de salida de uno con el positivo de salida del otro osea en serie las puntas libres te tendrian que entregar 24 volts
> para 12 simetricos el punto medio es la union de los transformadores
> salu2



hola como puedo sacar el tierra de un tranformador normal


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2009)

jorgety dijo:


> hola como puedo sacar el tierra de un tranformador normal


No es "Tierra", en todo caso "Toma central" o "Punto medio"

Lo desarmas, cuentas las vueltas del secundario y vuelves a bobinar hasta la mitad de las vueltas que contaste antes, desde este punto sacas hacia afuera del transformador la conexión de toma central y luego continúas bobinando hasta el final.


----------



## mufo (Abr 11, 2010)

fogonazo, tengo uno 18 + 18 y quiero uno con toma pero para no gastar de mas...
desarmo, cuento vueltas como dices, pero... la toma central va en la mitad de vueltas o en la mitad del largo del alambre... o solo me preocupo en la cantidad de vueltas?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 11, 2010)

mufo dijo:


> fogonazo, tengo uno 18 + 18 y quiero uno con toma pero para no gastar de mas...
> desarmo, cuento vueltas como dices, pero... la toma central va en la mitad de vueltas o en la mitad del largo del alambre... o solo me preocupo en la cantidad de vueltas?



Lo que importa es la cantidad de vueltas.
Ojo con la prolijidad del bobinado y cuidado con saltar el barniz aislante.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 11, 2010)

mufo dijo:


> ...tengo uno 18 + 18 y quiero uno con toma...


Pero si tenés 18+18V ya tenés toma central, Mufo.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 11, 2010)

No se para que me meto si no leo lo que escriben.
Creí entender que quería bajar la tensión de salida, esta cerveza con metanfetaminas me esta haciendo mal.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 11, 2010)

Me interesó esa cerveza, che... Podría justificar muchas de mis acciones tomándola...
¿Qué marca es?


----------



## julienalexander (Jun 25, 2010)

buenas, mas alla de que me interese la cerveza que toma fogonazo (que de paso, a mi tambien me vendria bien para justificar muchas de mis acciones jaja), me esta interesando esto de armarme mi propio transformador ya que los que se encuentran en el mercado cuestan una fortuna.

me gustaria saber como diseñar un transformador; porque, aunque ahora solamente necesito un transformador para un proyecto, me gustaria aprender, no solo hacerlo segun lo que me digan. por eso pediria que me den algo asi como "intrucciones o calculos" para diseñarlo. para no hacerla larga supongamos: 

queremos una salida de 16+16V a 5A; y tenemos una entrada de 220V a 50/60 Hz.

¿como se procederia a calcular a partir de esos datos: las cantidades de espiras, calibre de los alambres, dimensiones del nucleo, etc.?

desde ya muchas gracias, el esfuerzo de los participantes del foro es invalorable!
saludos, julienalexander


----------



## Cacho (Jun 25, 2010)

julienalexander dijo:


> me gustaria saber como diseñar un transformador
> 
> ¿como se procederia a calcular a partir de esos datos: las cantidades de espiras, calibre de los alambres, dimensiones del nucleo, etc.?


Leyendo 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/calculo-transformadores-mediante-software-7841/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/calculo-diseno-construccion-transformadores-12895/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/manual-diseno-transformadores-2922/

Saludos


----------



## julienalexander (Jun 26, 2010)

muchas gracias san cacho! jeje, siempre tan laborioso! me habia fijado en el buscador y no los habia encontrado... me estare quedando ciego? o b*****do? XD

el ultimo link es muy bueno, muchas gracias nuevamente!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2010)

De nada, y...



julienalexander dijo:


> me estare quedando ciego? o b*****do?


Mejor ciego, que de la idiotez es más difícil salir


----------



## javierbuaiz (Sep 14, 2010)

hola amigos yo estoy empezando en la electronica y queria que me dijeran como conectar un transformador de toma central de 12-0-12 para que me de 12v tiene 2 cables azules a los lados y uno negro en el medio! es marca miyako USA. y el modelo es LP-576 de 2.5A!!

espero su ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 14, 2010)

¿ Pero lo que necesitás son 12 Volts de contínua (Dc) ?


----------



## javierbuaiz (Sep 14, 2010)

si necesito 12v de continua por que es para alimentar un amplificador, el circuito lo copie de unas cornetas amplificadas comerciales!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 15, 2010)

Porque rectificando los 12 Vac vas a obtener 17 Vdc ( se multiplica por raiz cuadrada de dos) , si el consumo es poco podrías ponerle un regulador


----------



## javierbuaiz (Sep 15, 2010)

es para alimentar 2 TDA2050! que me recomiendas que haga?


----------



## julienalexander (Sep 15, 2010)

javierbuaiz dijo:


> es para alimentar 2 TDA2050! que me recomiendas que haga?



Si es para los tda 2050 dale para adelante con 17 Vcc que aguantan hasta 22.5 o por ahi, con 12 en continua no se si andaran. Pero con el trafo que tenes deberia andar bien. No creo que haya problema con la corriente, no creo que consuman mucho mas de 2,5 entre los dos.

Suerte!


----------



## javierbuaiz (Sep 15, 2010)

y para conectar los 12V y no 24V como hago? por que tengo entendido que si coloco los 2 cables azules me va a dar 24v


----------



## javierbuaiz (Sep 15, 2010)

si conecto un cable azul y uno negro me va a dar los 12v que el rectificar dan 17??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 15, 2010)

Cada cable azul va a un díodo (del lado de la NO rayita)
Los dos díodos , del lado de las rayitas , van unidos entre si y al positivo del capacitor, eso es el +
El cable negro es el negativo y va al negativo del capacitor, eso es el -
Díodos 1N5408 o similar

Saludos !


----------



## javierbuaiz (Sep 15, 2010)

y de esa forma obtengo 12v?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 15, 2010)

NO , si el transformador es de 12 + 12 , de esa forma obtenés 12 por raiz de dos (1,4142) = 17 Vdc , que como te dijo *Julienalexander* te va bien para el tda2050.

Saludos !


----------



## javierbuaiz (Sep 15, 2010)

ok ya lo hice!! lo hice basandome en una fuente de unas cornetas amplificadas que tengo y compre un transformador de 12v 4amp un puente rectificador rs403l y le coloque un solo filtro de 4700uf y por ahora lo probe y si funciona aunque hasta que no le coloque el fusible no lo voy a colocar en el ampli!!  pero tengo una pregunta es normal que si se toca un metal rapidamente con ambos polos bote una chispa grande con esos 4amp! por que hizo contacto con una barra de metal y tiro una gran chispa!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2010)

Claro que es normal , si ponés en corto solo el transformador puede dar 30 amperes o mas tranquilamente por un instante. Si ponés en corto la fuente son algo mas de los 4 amperes , mas la descarga del capacitor (en Joules )

Saludos !


----------



## javierbuaiz (Sep 18, 2010)

bueno ya la arme y me dio 18v con el tester!! pero un amigo se intereso y se la vendi y compre una hecha ! asi fue mas facil!!  y arme el ampli y es muy bueno!! tiene fuerte sonido!! y funciona hasta con dos pilas AA o una bateria de 6v!! y con unas cornetas de 50w 8omh funciona muy bien!  gracias por su ayuda!!  de verdad ler recomiendo ese integrado es muy bueno!


----------

